# Murray Circuit breaker compatibility



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

This tag was on the cover


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What breakers are listed for use in the stitch gear? It should be on the label. If you have two different breakers, it might draw attention from the inspector, and he'll probably ask if it's listed.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Easy said:


> This tag was on the cover


 Well there ya go.
That say's HFD6, and the Siemens is a FHD6.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Joebanana .. I have searched high and low to find a Murray breaker for the Murray but Murray is out of business so I'm stuck with Siemens as my choice. I just thought there might be another option. Listed is the key word and I thank you for your input.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Murray and Siemens are the same


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Switched said:


> Murray and Siemens are the same


Yes Siemens bought out Murray so in that sense they are the same. I just can't see why Siemens can't at least make a decent molded case breaker that will fit properly into this series of switchboard. Obviously no one wants to have to completely disassembly the entire front end just to adjust trip settings or tighten connections. Oh well it is what it is..


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was searching around and was looking at this, though the date was 2017 and two years can be a lifetime of what’s available and what’s not:


https://www.downloads.siemens.com/d...aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=BTLV_50112


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

nrp3 said:


> I was searching around and was looking at this, though the date was 2017 and two years can be a lifetime of what’s available and what’s not:
> 
> 
> https://www.downloads.siemens.com/d...aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=BTLV_50112


So true about time. Who knows Grandpa Murray probably passed the business on to his grand children and and they might not have wanted to operate an electrical manufacturing facility, so they sold it to Siemens. Siemens is more into big items and just don't care to add to the Murray line of molded case breakers or buss kits. I just got off the phone with them and it was a big waist of time. I might have to go to auction or be stuck with what is recommended. I think a new 200 amp Siemens breaker FHD6 frame is about $1,200 and a 175 amp is $800 or so. Lots of money to spend on breakers that really don't fit the panel.


----------

